# ZMA Dosage



## Alaric (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi,

I've just ordered some ZMA, this one to be exact:
http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1041

and I was wondering if I should take the recommended 3 caps before bed, or would 1 cap be sufficient?

3 capsules contain:
Vitamin B-6 10.5 mg
Magnesium Aspartate 450 mg
Zinc Monomethionine Aspartate 30 mg

Thanks!


----------



## LAM (Jul 12, 2004)

take 3 caps on an empty stomach, then 30 minutes later have your pre bedtime shake or meal...


----------

